# Register Domain which is currently in use ....



## vizkid2005 (May 24, 2011)

Hey guys ... 
I want to register a domain which is currently in use by someone .
I tried back ordering from snapnames , they want me to provide actual name and address and also my credit card details .... 

should I do so ???

As per WHOIS search I got to know that the domain was registered in 2003 and will expire in july this year ..... 

What are my chances on getting the domain ???


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 24, 2011)

Nothing, if the present owner renew it. But at present it's nothing.

If by chance the present owner doesn't renew it, you can get it after 90days(I guess) of the expiry.


----------



## SlashDK (May 24, 2011)

You can buy it from the current owner if the website doesn't have much traffic ( a few thousands max ). There's a google service to check that. The owner is likely to offer you a price higher than you would get if it was freely available.


----------



## newway01 (May 31, 2011)

So you wanna steal someone else's business?? The chance for you getting the domain is very low. since the domain being registered lot years back there's high chance that he should have enabled auto renewal on that one. If the domain owner has copyrights for that name, then even if you manage to get the domain for yours, the original owner will get it back for free without much hassles. So if you are dying to get that exact domain name, contact the owner and ask if he/she selling the website/domain. You will be able to buy it for a few 100 dollars or even above 1000$ depending on the popularity of  existing site.


----------



## maxmk (Jul 23, 2011)

as per my knowledge there are only two options 
1) Wait till it get expires and available after 90 days
2) Contact the domain owner and see if he is ready to sell or not

or just wait this is July


----------

